# First Salmon Patties



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

So lost mom Christmas Eve 18, my love of cooking is due in part because of her. I gotta all her books and recipes. She was so happy when I fell in love with cooking in 02. One thing she made well and alot was salmon patties. I probably haven't had one for probably 2-3 years before she passed.

Looking in cupboard for something quick and simple, saw a can of salmon, never cooked them figured I'd try my hand at them, used the ratio of egg, crumbs, flour, onion, mayo from a recipe I found went with my own spice blend, minced onion, garlic, black pepper and parsley. Fried in EVOO. Consistency was good no crumblers. I remember her sometimes complaining they fell apart.

The sauce LOL BK Zesty, I'll go through drive thru and order, "Yeah I'll take 12 Zesty Packets"
What will you be eating
"Nothing Just need the Zesty"
I found a recipe to use as the stuff is awesome.

Roasted Redskins garlic parsley and parmesan. Basic slaw.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Those look great! My grandparents used to make fish patties all the time growing up. My grandpa canned a lot of fish - carp and pike are the ones I remember the most. I’m not gonna lie I never loved eating them. But I’d definitely be up for trying them again as an adult. Maybe there’s some comfort charm and modern take to spin on them?


Sent from d_mobile


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

d_rek said:


> Those look great! My grandparents used to make fish patties all the time growing up. My grandpa canned a lot of fish - carp and pike are the ones I remember the most. I’m not gonna lie I never loved eating them. But I’d definitely be up for trying them again as an adult. Maybe there’s some comfort charm and modern take to spin on them?
> 
> 
> Sent from d_mobile


One of my friends used to make um, he didn't drain them well and made to big. They were mushy in middle, :16suspect

Learned from ma drain well, and press um in pan.

What I list above what I used I'm heavy on garlic and chopped onion. Very good.

But now ya got me thinking. Recipe called for cornmeal obviously southern, I used bread crumbs. Recipe called for 3tbsp Mayo, maybe try the aioli off the shelf or hidden valley makes a dipping ranch, step is for moisture and binder. Replace flour with maybe one of the Louisiana or shore lunch batters.

Do try the Zesty or a remoulade store bought or homemade. Maybe try canned crab, I eat alot of imitation crab on sandwiches but never had canned, alot of southern folks use it.

Dunno thinking outloud


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Mayo in them? Never tried that....

Like beef , a patty's flavor can be offset/blahhed by being too thick. Better multiple patties stacked.
Though there will be arguments that individual thick individual patties are better. Taste testing will tell among individuals.

Salmon patties! Mmmm.
I can recall still , enjoying leftover patties cold when I was a kid.
I liked more salt, and they got a dash when I'd get ahold of some. Or at least enjoyed salt with less potential concern back then..
It enhances palatability for those like myself for whom occasional added salt does not mess up health.
Not sure I'd sauce one, much as I avoid tarter sauce ect. , but experimenting is no crime either.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

My wife makes salmon patties sometimes. She makes them when she has leftover grilled or baked salmon. We like them!


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Waif said:


> Mayo in them? Never tried that....
> 
> Like beef , a patty's flavor can be offset/blahhed by being too thick. Better multiple patties stacked.
> Though there will be arguments that individual thick individual patties are better. Taste testing will tell among individuals.
> ...


Lol on burger
Ever since blackstones gained I popularity, thin burger smashed on griddle.

Like.you said preference, I've made a few smash burgers. Not for me. I like a plump med rare burger, I know I know but I grew up on them rare.

As for saucing I used ketchup on them as a kid lol.


----------



## perchjerker (Feb 8, 2002)

Looks great!

I have a recipe for walleye crab cakes that is amazing.

I can dig it up and post it if you like


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

perchjerker said:


> Looks great!
> 
> I have a recipe for walleye crab cakes that is amazing.
> 
> I can dig it up and post it if you like


Do it


----------



## perchjerker (Feb 8, 2002)

Here is the recipe for the walleye cakes.

1# chopped walleye
1 small can crab with liquid
1 stick of butter melted
2-3 green onions or 1/4 large sweet onion chopped
1/4 skinned red pepper chopped
1/4 - 1/2 C parsley chopped
1/4 C Miracle Whip
1 egg beaten
1/2 c seasoned bread crumbs Bread crumbs for rolling
pinch old bay
Mix all, roll in crumbs, put on a greased cookie sheet, bake on top rack for
about 15 min, flipping once, until golden on both sides


----------

